# Spot Shot Back-To-School Giveaway



## Petguide.com

​


> Woo hoo - School's back in session and it's time to clean up after the vacation! Let's celebrate with the Spot Shot Back-To-School Giveaway!
> 
> The summer is over, the kids are heading back school and your pets are taking a well-deserved break from all the fun. The problem is you can see the mess they left behind! No need to stay behind for detention - Spot Shot wants your home to earn straight A's, which is why we're bringing you the Spot Shot Back-To-School Giveaway!
> 
> Carpets always suffer the most, and in my house, these stains are often left to sit. It's probably because they're not at eye level, so stains can hide from me for a couple of days before I get to them. Most often, Oscar is my main stain-maker. He scoots (leaving a skid mark); he pukes (right before I'm headed out the door); he pees (only when the fire alarm goes off); and he leaves his treats sitting around (to melt or meld into the carpet). And the smell that accompanies these messes&#8230; well, let's just say that the odor left behind won't be made into a plug-in scent any time soon!
> 
> Thanks to Spot Shot, Oscar's unsightly stains are cast out (as is the _eau du Oscar_ left behind).
> 
> Here's what pet parents will love about Spot Shot Pet Instant Carpet Stain Remover:
> 
> It's non-toxic and safe to use around your pets
> 
> Spot Shot instantly eliminates the toughest pet stains and the equally tough odors that come along with them!
> 
> It's specially formulated to get out the worst stains - including urine, dog feces, and dirty or greasy paw prints - while still being gentle to your carpet's fibers
> All Spot Shot products safely eliminate tough, old carpet stains without scrubbing, thanks to built-in powerful cleaning agents
> Neutralizers eliminate the worst odors and leave a clean, light fragrance
> 
> Are you ready to blast the pet stains left in your carpet into oblivion? Perfect! We've got a Spot Shot Grand Prize and two Runner-Up Prizes to giveaway.


Find Out How To Enter the Spot Shot Back-To-School Giveaway at PetGuide.com.


----------

